# Hedgehog babies



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Litters we've had.  We've been breeding since 2011 but have owned hedgehogs for many years now.

1st ever litter, Poppy x Dimitri (brown x albino). Litter of 5, 2 boys and 3 girls. I kept Breeze and Hazel.









2nd litter, Breeze x Theo (Grey Snowflake x Grey pinto), litter of 3, 2 boys and 1 girl.









3rd litter, Poppy x Theo. (Brown x Grey Pinto) litter of 2, 2 girls.









4th litter, Breeze x Mason. (Grey Snowflake x Cinnicot) Litter of two, 2 girls. I kept Pagan.









5th litter, Elara x Mason. (Heavy Grey Snowflake x Cinnicot) litter of 3, 2 girls and 1 boy. I kept Zander.









6th Litter, Hazel x Theo (Grey pinto x Grey pinto), litter of 2, 2 girls.









7th litter, Breeze x Theo. (Grey Snowflake x Grey Pinto) litter of 4. 3 boys and 1 girl.









We also have another litter in the nest which I'm planning to keep one from.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

These are fabulous! I had no idea that hedgehogs came in such a wide range of colours - they are truly lovely.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I've got to ask - how long does it take you to clean out their wheels per day? my friend has two and the amount they poo in their wheels every night...


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

They are just super cute , and their colours are so varied :001_wub:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I've got to ask - how long does it take you to clean out their wheels per day? my friend has two and the amount they poo in their wheels every night...


Not long as long as you soak them it takes me about 30mins xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lovely litters 
I am looking into getting an APH. Hoping for a Chocolate Pinto



shetlandlover said:


> Not long as long as you soak them it takes me about 30mins xx


I take it you mean all together? Not per wheel


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

It's got to be Cookie, for me  he looks like he's up to something.

I didn't know you'd begun breeding them, they couldn't be in better hands :thumbup1:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Lovely litters
> I am looking into getting an APH. Hoping for a Chocolate Pinto
> 
> I take it you mean all together? Not per wheel


Chocolate Pinto's are quite common in colours so you should have a good choice!  
Yes all together  gosh 30 mins per wheel would take me all day :lol:



Flamingoes said:


> It's got to be Cookie, for me  he looks like he's up to something.
> 
> I didn't know you'd begun breeding them, they couldn't be in better hands :thumbup1:


Cookie is just like his dad, cookie is now breeding too he's with another hedgehog breeder.

Thank you hun that's very sweet. xxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Chocolate Pinto's are quite common in colours so you should have a good choice!
> Yes all together  gosh 30 mins per wheel would take me all day :lol:


That's what the breeder said  
Ha ha thank goodness for that  
I think I asked some questions on the other thread, could you have a look for me please? 
Or shall I start a new thread? 
Still researching ATM


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> Cookie is just like his dad, cookie is now breeding too he's with another hedgehog breeder.
> 
> Thank you hun that's very sweet. xxx


What WAS he up to in that photo, though :skep:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> That's what the breeder said
> Ha ha thank goodness for that
> I think I asked some questions on the other thread, could you have a look for me please?
> Or shall I start a new thread?
> Still researching ATM


Which thread was it hun?

It's not come up in my subscribed part.xxx


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Flamingoes said:


> What WAS he up to in that photo, though :skep:


Cleaning his leg I think.

Although male hedgehogs do pleasure themselves. :frown2:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> Cleaning his leg I think.
> 
> Although male hedgehogs do pleasure themselves. :frown2:


:frown2: was world domination, that hog had planned :skep:

They really are beautiful and as I say, I remember how much you love them, I'm really glad you've started; so many horrid breeders :nonod:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Cleaning his leg I think.
> 
> Although male hedgehogs do pleasure themselves. :frown2:


Ewww, do they do it a lot?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/189908-keeping-hedgehogs-pets-2.html#post1063303217


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Ewww, do they do it a lot?
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/189908-keeping-hedgehogs-pets-2.html#post1063303217


I'll check the thread out now,

Yeah, it depends on the male but its pretty regular. Some of mine twice a week and others nearly every night, you know because you have to wash them afterwards and their bedding as it goes hard.


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh my, they are just adorable


----------

